# die richtige lokalisierung

## pieter_parker

/etc/make.conf

```
USE ... nls
```

kernel config

```
File systems  --->

  -*- Native language support  --->

    <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

```

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

/etc/conf.d/clock

```
TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"
```

(rm /etc/env.d/00user)

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

env-update && source /etc/profile

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_GB ISO-8859-1

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

locale-gen

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="de"

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section     "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    #Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    #Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

rc-update add consolefont boot

wenn ich das alles in meinem system einstelle habe ich in der konsole (nicht konsole von kde) (strg und alt und f1) alle zeichen wie öäü !"§$%&/()=? usw wie sie sein sollen, es stimmt alles

im kde stimmt es aber nicht, bei z.b. dateinamen die ein üöä enthalten sehe ich fragezeichen in einem kreis an dieser stelle

was sollte ich verbessern an meiner lokalisierung !?

----------

## danvari

Welche Version vom xorg-server hast du? Die aktuelle (seit ein paar Monaten) ermöglicht dir über HAL/evdev das Tastaturlayout einzustellen:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## pieter_parker

ich benutze die version 1.5.3-r6 vom x11-base/xorg-server

----------

## danvari

na dann brauchst du die angaben des tastaturlayouts nicht mehr in der xorg.conf vornehmen. so schaut meine xorg.conf aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LPL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG TV"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 67.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1920x1080 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

wobei ich zwei monitore habe. d.h. alle "Input"-bereiche oder "Files"-bereiche kannst du getrost löschen, die werden mit HAL automatisch erkannt. du brauchst dann noch eine /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi, die z.b. so aussehen kann:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

danach noch HAL starten:

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start
```

und schon solltest du auch in kde ein deutsches layout haben.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du das "unicode" USE Flag gesetzt? Wenn nein, seten und "emerge --newuse --deep world" machen.

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich in die make.conf bei den useflags "unicode" hinzufuege, und dann "emerge --newuse --deep world" gibt es nix was neuuzbauen waere

----------

## Tinitus

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wenn ich in die make.conf bei den useflags "unicode" hinzufuege, und dann "emerge --newuse --deep world" gibt es nix was neuuzbauen waere

 

Hallo,

bei mir klappt es mit dem gdm auch nicht. Es gibt ja hier schon verschieden Threads dazu. Mein gnome ist zwar deutsch aber der gdm bleibt immer bei englischer Eingabe...

G. R.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Mann muss in kde ja auch einstellen welche Sprache man möchte. Standard ist US-English. Egal was dein "locale" sagt. Für Kdm muss das sogar separat eingestellt werden.

Falls dann noch Schmerzen irgendwo sind (Kein Euro-zeichen in der konsole, z.B.) dann /etc/env.d/02locale und /etc/locale.gen ein "@euro" spendieren. (Falls das immernoch nötig ist...)

```
$ cat /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8@euro UTF-8

$

$ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8@euro

LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8@euro

LC_COLLATE=C
```

Verbesserungsvorschlag an deiner Lokalisierung:

Wenn du in /etc/conf.d/keymaps mehrere Einträge für "KEYMAP" hast, wird nur die letzte genommen, und "-nodeadkeys" ist keine gute idee.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Mann muss in kde ja auch einstellen welche Sprache man möchte. Standard ist US-English. Egal was dein "locale" sagt. Für Gdm/Kdm muss das sogar separat eingestellt werden.
> 
> .

 

Wie und wo geht das für den gdm?

G. R.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Für kde (3.5) in der Systemkonfiguration unter "Anmeldungsmanager". dort gleich auf der ersten registerkarte unter "Sprache". Unter Kde4 ists sicherlich auch nicht weit.

Für gnome weiss ich's nicht, da ich alles, was mit gnome zu tun hat, nur installiere, wenn es partout nicht anders geht. Aber es kann eigentlich nur an einem Ort sein, der garnichts mit gdm oder der Anmeldung zu tun hat.  :Wink: 

...klar war das "gdm" oben falsch, daher k.A. ...

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich unter

/etc/env.d/02locale 

```
GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Mann muss in kde ja auch einstellen welche Sprache man möchte. Standard ist US-English. Egal was dein "locale" sagt. Für Gdm/Kdm muss das sogar separat eingestellt werden.
> 
> . 
> 
> Wie und wo geht das für den gdm?
> ...

 

GDM entnimmt das Tastaturlayout von deiner Xorg-Konfiguration. Es sei denn du meinst jetzt nicht das Tastaturlayout sondern die Sprache, in der sich GDM präsentiert.

Edit:Unglücklich ausgedrückt. GDM entnimmt natürlich nichts. Aber beim Starten von x -> gdm übergibt die X Konfiguration die Einstellungen, welche aber nur das Tastaturlayout betreffen. Diese /etc/env.d/02locale bezieht sich dann auf die von gdm verwendete Schriftzeichendarstellung. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ziemlich.

@pieter_parker

Versuch ganz gezielt auszuprobieren ob es sich dabei um einzelne Files handelt die ein Fragezeichen haben.  Am besten erstellst du eine Datei mit einem Umlaut vom Terminal aus.. und eines mit dem KDE Dateimanager.

Es kann ja auch sein das du noch alte Dateien, oder Dateien von Freunden (usb-sticks) mit einer anderen Konvertierung siehst die keine Unicode-Dateinamen sind. Musst halt sicherstellen welches Programm Dateienamen "nicht im Unicodeformat" erstellt. Und dann probieren ob man das dort noch irgendwie einstellen kann. Oder ob dein Dateimanager unter KDE einfach nicht mit utf8-Dateien umgehen kann. Aber das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Sind es einzelne Dateien, dann musst du sie einfach konvertieren.

----------

## t0x1cal

@pieter_parker

Als tip noch wenn du in der /etc/env.d/02locale de_DE.UTF-8 setzt solltest du diese auch im Kernel Aktivieren

```

File systems  --->

  -*- Native language support  ---> 

       <*>   NLS UTF-8
```

Des weiteren brauchst du in der /etc/locale.gen dann nur:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8 
```

alles Andere ist überflüssig.

MFG

----------

## pieter_parker

also im kde hab ich keine probleme mit der sprache, mein kde ist deutsch und das ist soweit ok.

auch in der dem kde konsolenprogramm "konsole" kann ich das euro-zeichen machen.

hab " <*>   NLS UTF-8 " im kernel an, mein fehler, hatte es vergessen im ersten post dazu zuschreiben

----------

## Tinitus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GDM entnimmt das Tastaturlayout von deiner Xorg-Konfiguration. Es sei denn du meinst jetzt nicht das Tastaturlayout sondern die Sprache, in der sich GDM präsentiert.
> 
> .

 

Hallo,

so ich habe nun in der xorg.conf wieder meinen deutschen Tastatureintrag.

Der gdm ist mit deutschen Texten. Aber die Eingabe des Nutzernamens bzw. des Paßwortes ist weiterhin in Englisch.

Woran kann das noch liegen?

gdmsetup als root ausgeführt läßt keine Tastaturlayout Einstellungen zu.

Meine xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Wed Jul 22 16:45:17 PDT 2009

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@Linuxserver)  Di 18. Aug 09:11:45 CEST 2009

# Xorg configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "aiglx" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Iiyama PLH510"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "on"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1600+0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Bitte um Hilfe!

G. R.

----------

